# YEAAAAA! Christkindelmarkt is back in Leeds this week!!!!!



## CyberRose (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.festiveleeds.com/christmasmarket/

Best night out in Leeds by far! Cannot wait!!!! This is the only thing that makes the period after the clocks go back less depressing!

If you've never been, you need to go, its brilliant! Especially the small bar (not the massive tent)


----------



## pogofish (Nov 13, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> http://www.festiveleeds.com/christmasmarket/
> 
> This is the only thing that makes the period after the clocks go back less depressing!



However, the christmas lights go on on the *fucking 8th of November*  

I really can't think of anything worse!


----------



## Bingo (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes! Went there Sunday afternoon which soon turned into evening...! Rasberry mulled wine... oh yes! Was surprised to recognise a few familiar faces in there too... well good =D


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 28, 2007)

Went there last week - Gluhwein, salami and 'shrooms - an unbeatable combination!!


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 29, 2007)

mmmm i ate £10 of sausages and had 3 beers and then had to go home to sit down.

i am off back to have a go on that garlic cheese and salami on toast..


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 30, 2007)

food is lush there! anyone fancy an urban meet-up over a sausage?


----------

